# Busy, Busy but back...



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, I cannot believe how long it has been since I have visited here. I have missed this forum and the friends that I made here. I am back and have lots of new things going on. 

Lazy J Dairy has had a busy and exciting couple of years. I culled my herd hard, from F5 and Purebred status back to F1. I saw several things in my herd that needed to be addressed and the only way was to start over. I am still culling my herd as I go. Last year I had the pleasure of leasing a top ND buck that really brought improvements to the udders on my girls. This year I bought a PB LaMancha buck and a F2 Mini-LaMancha buck to use on those girls. I cannot wait to see what their daughters will do with their FF next year. 

I have also added a show string of ND does and one ND buck to my herd. So guess who has also started showing. Will be going to my first show on Memorial weekend. Whew am I nervous!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It has been awhile hasn't it ? 
Certainly sounds as though you have been very busy, happy to hear that your herd is headed in the direction you've worked hard to achieve


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Liz, and yeah I just cannot believe how long it has been. I have always enjoyed this forum and the people on it. I almost had to sell my entire herd off and that is when I just kinda faded away..it has been a struggle to keep the girls but so glad that I was able to hang on to some and start over.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's always a heartbreak when we as goat owners/lovers have to realize when we need to make adjustments. I'm glad that you didn't need to sell out entirely and have been able to manage to get to the point that you have :hug:
My own little herd has gone through some big changes in the last year and it's not only hard on my heart but I know it was hard on them to adjust too 

Showing goats is a big step! One that I'm a bit too apprehensive to do, and hard to do with my work schedule. Best of luck to you when you get to compete with your hard earned goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are well on your way to having the herd you want.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if we've met, but it's great to have you! What a lovely herd.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you..going to posting some new pictures now the girls are all shaved. Showing is a big step for and expensive, so I will only be going to 2 or 3 a year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are back.

Yes, we would love to see pics.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Liz...I am sorry you have had to make those changes, it is heartbreaking, not just for us but for them as well.


----------

